# Magnus the Red



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

(Am I really the first to start a thread for this?)

Only halfway through, but loving it! Nothing better for a psyker fanboy than the Thousand Sons. And to have Magnus himself is just too much to ask! He just kicked some serious ass! Lol. I also loved Atharva in The Outcast Dead, so very happy to see him. And, of course, Ahriman. I don't know if this story is fleshed-out fluff, so it's all new to me.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

I know you're out there, folks! I can hear you breathing! 

Heh

I absolutely loved this book. Magnus had three particularly incredible scenes. Amazing power. 

Perturabo wasn't seen in action, but he made a very good impression on me.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

It was a good book I agree. However.....I don't know the whole primarch series I feel lacks cohesion. Russ and Magnus have both been interesting tales, not exactly character defining but good little stories. 
Magnus is a brilliant character with loads of interesting personality avenues to delve into and this book did a fair job of exploring a few, but he wasn't in the book enough to really do it properly. 
I think my hang up is with the series. I expected something more than just a scattering of random stories. I've bought the three so far but I think looking at the release schedule I will put my money into 40k releases. Heresy fatigue setting in??


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm almost finished with the first 2 books in the series. For a series dedicated to the stories of the Primarchs prior to the Heresy, I fear that perhaps Chris Wraight is the only one doing it right so far. It's a story that fleshes out a well-known lore-piece, it gives some insight to Leman Russ and the Lion, as well how they interact with each other how their different views upon war and gaining the respect from the others differ. The Guilliman book was a simple bolter-porn piece which could all too easy be swapped into a 40k-story and it wouldn't matter. I hope the rest of the books leans towards more of Wraights approach and not Annandales. Without giving too many spoilers, which characters is the story centered around? Obviously Atharva as you mentioned who also appeared in the short blurb from BL.


----------

